# multivitamin?



## smoker007full (Jun 27, 2012)

I just wonder if you eat around 5-6 meals a day, do you really need to take multivitamin? Also , if you have to take them, you take in each day?


----------



## Alecs.F (Jun 28, 2012)

smoker007full said:


> I just wonder if you eat around 5-6 meals a day, do you really need to take multivitamin? Also , if you have to take them, you take in each day?



i take one all the time just to be sure that am not deficient in any vitamin/mineral.


----------



## alfred (Jun 29, 2012)

smoker007full said:


> I just wonder if you eat around 5-6 meals a day, do you really need to take multivitamin? Also , if you have to take them, you take in each day?




imo you should take a good multi vitamin whether your on a cycle or not


----------



## tonys12 (Jul 2, 2012)

not every day , multivitamins should not be a substitute for a good diet


----------



## private (Jul 3, 2012)

I would really recommend it when dieting.


----------



## lke45 (Jul 4, 2012)

I never leave home without it..on cycle or not


----------



## needaas (Jul 5, 2012)

tonys12 said:


> not every day , multivitamins should not be a substitute for a good diet



I agree!


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 5, 2012)

smoker007full said:


> I just wonder if you eat around 5-6 meals a day, do you really need to take multivitamin? Also , if you have to take them, you take in each day?



I think its a good idea. Foods are so processed these days they still lack some of the essentials vits/minerals we so desperately need.


----------



## bryan (Jul 6, 2012)

I take them, one in the morning, no matter if i'm on gear or not


----------



## Marshall (Nov 1, 2012)

Agree also. I've always taken a good multi, extra C and EFA's as a base, regardless of diet.


----------



## Jim550 (Nov 1, 2012)

you should always take a multi everyday, I think the best one around is from TrueNutrition its called 3-A-Day has all kinds of good shit in it besides just vitamins and minerals too


----------



## Ed17447 (Nov 1, 2012)

our food supply is pretty much crap, so yeah I usually take multi everyday.


----------



## Big-John (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed17447 said:


> our food supply is pretty much crap, so yeah I usually take multi everyday.



:yeahthat: LOOK AT THIS! 

Cash-strapped farmers feed candy to cows - Oct. 10, 2012


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 1, 2012)

I also take one daily. I guess i have always considered it an insurance policy.


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad to see the majority of you are like me on this. I take one everyday. There's always the chance that something is lacking from your diet and it helps to cover the bases.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Nov 1, 2012)

Unless a persons diet is perfectly balanced a multivitamin is essential.


----------



## dudeface (Nov 3, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> I also take one daily. I guess i have always considered it an insurance policy.



definitely, you don't have to be overly concerned about what you may be missing.


----------



## Tag0908 (Nov 6, 2012)

vintagemuscle said:


> Unless a persons diet is perfectly balanced a multivitamin is essential.



I agree!


----------



## Collinb (Nov 6, 2012)

I take it every day I remember.  I am finishing up GNC generic ones, then switching to Orange Tri.


----------



## Gettinripped (Jan 9, 2013)

what do you guys think about taking two a day? one in the morning with breakfast and one at night just before bed with your casein shake and ANPB? 

I was doing this for a while, with the thought process of one a day is for the regular people who aren't putting their bodies through the rigourous routines we do daily and who are not drinking nearly a gallon of water a day as well. 

I don't think it would hurt as the unused minerals just get passed anyway. 

I stick with the good ole' centrium equivalent at wal-mart.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2013)

Dont think at night would be good for the older generation due to stress on kidneys and possible acid reflux or crappy sleep if multi has b-12 an other vitamins that could cause insomnia. Now a good liver aid is what I do so it can sit in there and bounce around inside my liver all night IMO.


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been taking a multi vit for years. I think it's a must for everyone. They are cheap anyway


----------

